# Recommendations - dark, dramatic music please!



## rosaespanola (Oct 15, 2011)

Since I was a child I've always listened to certain pieces of classical music (largely ballets), but I've been listening to some different things recently and I'm looking for recommendations for other things I might like. To give you an idea of my taste, some things I really love are Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet and Cinderella, Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, Orff's Carmina Burana, Shostakovich's Jazz Suite (and the bits of his Symphonies 5 & 13 that I've heard), Katchaturian's Masquerade Waltz, Saint-Saens' Danse Macabre and Samson & Delilah...I tend to like fairly dark, dramatic pieces, and I particularly like violin and piano. I have no strong feelings either way about choral music but I'm not really interested in religious music as a rule. I've never yet found any opera that I like but I know there's a lot of very varied stuff out there so I'm open-minded and willing to give it a go if there's something you think would be to my taste! Thanks for any suggestions you can make.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I take it back. We need an index thread for things like this.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice is referring to the fact that this is a popular category for recommendations. A side note, perhaps when threads like this are allowed to take their course, they can be merged into some sort of super thread? 

Anyway, if you like Saint Saens, I recommend both his 4th and 2nd piano concertos, very dramatic full scale works. Have you tried Tchaikovsky's Pathetique symphony(no. 6). That's another one. And you might like Prokofiev's 3rd symphony, its a very dramatic work and frightening work, and much of it is compiled from opera music of his, has an awesome beginning.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Dark, dramatic"... "violin and piano"... you should seek out Szymanowski's "Mythes". My personal favorite is the Wilkomirska-Barbosa recording, but that is not readily available. Any recording will do though; the music does not permit uninvolved performance.

Hmm. Unless you equate 'dramatic' with crash-bang. In that case, ignore my suggestion.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Schubert "Unfinished" Symphony, Wagner Siegfried's Funeral March, Tchaikovsky Romeo & Juliet 
Fantasy Overture, selections from Barbirolli's English String Music (EMI).


----------



## rosaespanola (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you to people for the helpful suggestions, I'll check them out and let you know what I think. Hilltroll72 - I'm not particularly looking for crashes and bangs so your recommendation is much appreciated! 

Incidentally, Polednice, I did check through the boards before posting this thread and I've been enjoying several things that have been recommended on other threads, but obviously everyone has different taste and what I'm looking for isn't necessarily the same as everybody who posts looking for recommendations. That's why I gave as much detail as possible about the sort of thing I like and dislike already rather than just saying "tell me some dramatic music to listen to" like some people have done. Thanks for taking the time to mock me though, it's a great way to make a new person feel welcome on the boards.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I think Sibelius' 2nd Symphony would fit the bill.

Listen a bit to this part and see if it suits you. I absolute adore the build-up.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

rosaespanola said:


> Thanks for taking the time to mock me though, it's a great way to make a new person feel welcome on the boards.


You're welcome. It's always nice to have my cruelty acknowledged.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Let's turn this redundant threat into somethng a little more interesting...

My question to the forum: Why is it so many people come to classical music asking for darkness, doom and gloom? And can classical music express such things better than other styles of music? For example, are the blues not as profound as, say, the first movement of Mahler's 6th?

I admit, I am a fan of "dark" music myself. Perhaps that is why I am so devoted to Sibelius. I have often wondered why I am attracted to such music. I am not a dark, lonely person who is constantly tempted to end my pathetic life by jumping off a bridge. Yet, spending an evening in the dark with music like Sibelius's 1st, by no means a sunshine-filled experience, is very therapeutic, even cathartic.

I supplse all people have an in-born dark side. Dark music helps us explore these parts of our personalities in a way not otherwise possible. Exploring our dark sides leads, I guess, to a better understanding of one's self.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think people ask for dark because it's depressing, they ask for dark because it's fun. If we give newbies profound 'dark', the profundity goes over their heads - they just hear a film soundtrack.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Polednice said:


> I don't think people ask for dark because it's depressing, they ask for dark because it's fun. If we give newbies profound 'dark', the profundity goes over their heads - they just hear a film soundtrack.


Dark is definitely fun!


----------



## rosaespanola (Oct 15, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I don't think people ask for dark because it's depressing, they ask for dark because it's fun. If we give newbies profound 'dark', the profundity goes over their heads - they just hear a film soundtrack.


Wow, I wonder if you could be any more patronising. Feel free to try, I probably won't see it anyway as it appears I've got everything I'm going to out of this "redundant" thread, but you seem to be entertaining yourself well enough so I wouldn't want to spoil your fun.

If Tapkaara is interested in the point of view of someone who has a fairly limited knowledge of classical music (as described in my first post) - I listen to all sorts of styles of music but whatever I'm listening to, I tend to prefer more dramatic music. I guess what it comes down to is that there feels like there's some point to it, whereas a lot of lighter music just doesn't mean very much to me. Personally I'm not specifically looking for doom and gloom, although as you said that can be the perfect thing if it's the right time/place for it. As to why some people might look for darkness in classical music rather than in any other style, I wonder if it's as simple as being because a lot of other music is very lyric-centred. Sometimes lyrics can make an otherwise fairly ordinary song into something really amazing, but equally lyrics can be distracting, especially if you don't particularly like/relate to them. With instrumental music, there's far more potential for listening to a piece and interpreting it as you will, and it's a lot easier (for me, anyway) to get lost in a piece of classical music than it would be for most other styles. But then maybe I just think I'm listening to a film soundtrack ;-p


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

http://8tracks.com/lordblackudder/epic-choral


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

rosaespanola said:


> Wow, I wonder if you could be any more patronising.


It would be quite easy, yes. The problem is in trying to not sound sarcastic.



rosaespanola said:


> Feel free to try, I probably won't see it anyway as it appears I've got everything I'm going to out of this "redundant" thread, but you seem to be entertaining yourself well enough so I wouldn't want to spoil your fun.


Good. I was worried you were going to think that your feelings were important for a second there. Nope. It's my fun that counts! So thanks for realising that.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Poles, remember you told me to tell you when you were acting rudely and insensitively?

You're doing it right now. 

*Watch 0:52 - 1:22*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry kv. 

It's just that my mum died and my dad died and my brothers died and my sisters died and my grandparents died and my goldfish died, so I was lashing out without knowing what I was doing.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Rosaespanola, First off, welcome to what is really a great forum. Second, May I humbly suggest as another "newbie" {relatively} to both these boards and the whole genre of cm, that you take these guys {especially the fanged pig individual named Polednice} with a humongous grain of salt? he really has a heart of gold but doesn't like other people to know this. There, now his secret is out.
Finally, as to your quest for dark and dramatic music, 2 pieces which come quickly to mind are Rachmaninoff's *Isle* *of* *the* *Dead* and Holst's *The* *Planets*, most especially the Mars sketch.
Anyway, I hope I've been helpful and not too long-winded, and look forward to seeing your future posts.
Hang in there!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

samurai said:


> @ Rosaespanola, First off, welcome to what is really a great forum. Second, May I humbly suggest as another "newbie" {relatively} to both these boards and the whole genre of cm, that you take these guys {especially the fanged pig individual named Polednice} with a humongous grain of salt? he really has a heart of gold but doesn't like other people to know this. There, now his secret is out.
> Finally, as to your quest for dark and dramatic music, 2 pieces which come quickly to mind are Rachmaninoff's *Isle* *of* *the* *Dead* and Holst's *The* *Planets*, most especially the Mars sketch.
> Anyway, I hope I've been helpful and not too long-winded, and look forward to seeing your future posts.
> Hang in there!


Damn you samurai! 

All right then rosa-whatever, I suppose you can have a hug!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I do not get the Isle of the Dead. It has such a great title, but the the score itself does not live up to it. 

It's a very weak example, I think, of tone painting. Nothing memorable in it. I've just never understood what people hear in it. 

Enlighten me, someone??


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Way to go, Polednice! :cheers:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> I do not get the Isle of the Dead. It has such a great title, but the the score itself does not live up to it.
> 
> It's a very weak example, I think, of tone painting. Nothing memorable in it. I've just never understood what people hear in it.
> 
> Enlighten me, someone??


I love that piece. The it's pretty much just about the deathly and fantastical tone/color of the piece and the amazing build up it has into the climax.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

*the rite of spring*

EDIT: Oh knickers, it was meant to come out in caps but oh well.


----------

